# Trackpad macbook drivers?



## crazy_Jerk (Apr 18, 2002)

trying to fix house mate's mac book and I've only ever used windows...... so after having the white top faceplate replaced by apple approved repairers due to discoloring...the trackpad functions (two finger scroll) is no longer working nor are the top function keys on the keyboard (volume). 
They said everything would have to be reinstalled from scratch e.g. reformat and install OSX again..which seems crazy!!! 
Is there drivers available? 
I think I'm looking for something like iScroll2 but for a macbook?
Maybe this? http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/22921/free-focused-scroll?


----------



## dadsgravy (Feb 20, 2007)

the drivers would be on the install disc that came with the computer. So re-installing the os would bring them back. You can do an archive and install:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107120

It sounds to be like something was f'd up during the case replacement. Try reinstalling the os to keep apple happy and if it doesn't fix the problem, send it back in for repairs. You can also try reseting the pmu and pram:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303319

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=2238


----------



## crazy_Jerk (Apr 18, 2002)

thanks...there's some good info here.
is it possible to just install the drivers without having to do the whole OS? I did the archive and install and the trackpad functions are still not working.


----------



## dadsgravy (Feb 20, 2007)

As far as installing stand alone drivers goes, I don't know of any place. I'm sure there might be something out there. 
If you did the archive and install and the track pad still doesn't work, then I would say that there are more problems then just drivers. Something isn't connected or something is broken. I've been doing tech support for macs for awhile now and anytime the trackpad doesn't work, it's always hardware. Or it comes back up with pram or pmu reset. If your able, i'd say take it back in and have it looked at. Good luck!


----------

